
‘I was a teacher for 17 years, but I couldn’t read or write’ - Jerry2
http://www.bbc.com/news/stories-43700153
======
ddingus
I have helped an adult to read in the past. I was a lot younger than they
were. It's terribly hard for people, who end up where John did, to open up and
get help.

It is always amazing to see a person get it. Keys to the kingdom.

What struck me about this story is how he taught. Use of films, and what had
to be rich discussion.

I'll bet his students loved him and were engaged more of the time than not.

There is a nugget in there. An important one to be considered, especially in
light of the greater information access we all have today.

I also have some experience with special needs kids. Videos, stories,
discussion are all very powerful tools.

The power comes from getting perspective, and in how to think.

By perspective, I mean voice of experience. Getting the overall picture,
before trudging through details is a big help. One knows a bit more about what
questions to ask, and some of why one would ask them.

When I say, "How to think", this too is voice of experience, but of a
different sort. Role models, essentially.

Take this guy:
[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UChWv6Pn_zP0rI6lgGt3MyfA](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UChWv6Pn_zP0rI6lgGt3MyfA)

He's one of my "watch on release" YouTubers. The technical content is very
good, but what I find far more valuable are the how to think and perspective
elements in most videos.

Skookum. Chooch. Schmoo. Etc...

Those fun expressions are linked to basic, important concepts of mechanical
robustness, performance, and how they are valued, why they are valued.

Now, one doesn't need the colorful expression to get that all done, but having
it does help carry people through getting it done in a way they will often
crave, admire.

I once used adult material, comics, and other compelling, ahem... material to
help a young reader get there. Flat out, they were disinterested. When that
changed into, "and then what happened?" Right. Reading progress was improved.
A lot. And we had some good laughs.

How we educate could use more of this. Obviously, avoiding a life of pain like
John's, but taking the good bits he had to sort out to compensate would be the
goal.

Sometimes, I get to volunteer. STEM projects, groups. Or, primary school,
computers, music... I would do shop, but most schools don't offer it. (They
should)

Being able to connect with students, and tell them, show them real stuff is
compelling and valuable.

